
Why is HN now wider than the screen? - Animats
Some time in the last 48 hours, something changed on YC which makes the pages about 5% wider than the screen when long text lines are present. Resize the window, and YC resizes, still about 5% too big.  Looks like broken &quot;responsive design&quot;.
======
jlgaddis
Screenshot, maybe? Haven't noticed any issues here, on desktop or mobile.

~~~
Animats
Looks like it got fixed. There's now a consistent 1" margin at all zooms on
Firefox desktop. For a while, the right margin seemed to have gone negative.

